# 'Waterloo Sunrise' for orchestra (2021)



## Piers Hudson (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Over the last two months I've been working on a sort of orchestral chorale prelude based upon 'Waterloo Sunset' by the Kinks.

You can hear it on SoundCloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/piershudsoncomposer%2Fwaterloo-sunrise

Or watch the score video on YouTube:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2021)

a beautiful and balanced orchestration. thanks for sharing


----------



## Piers Hudson (Aug 2, 2020)

ClasiCompose said:


> a beautiful and balanced orchestration. thanks for sharing


Thanks for the kind words; orchestrating this piece was tricky but rewarding in the end!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

"Waterloo Sunset" is one of my favorite songs, Ray Davies really hit it out of park with it. It is an interesting choice as the basis for a orchestral work. Keep at it and good luck.


----------

